# Support groups in Ottawa, ON, Canada?



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking for a support group in my area this summer.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm in university but in Kingston. I'll check the one out at the ROH.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm from Ottawa too.  Well, just outside of it.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

i love ottawa! ive been there numorous time in cornwall for fresh raw milk. Also i remember the show michaels tuesdays and thursdays was shot where i had once been (forgot the name) before.


----------



## astan10 (May 17, 2013)

swampchild said:


> Thanks. I'm in university but in Kingston. I'll check the one out at the ROH.


Hey! In a similar situation as you, any luck on the support group in Ottawa?


----------

